

Ask HN: Do I need to be careful clicking on links from the NEW page? - omilu

When I&#x27;m browsing I tend to be cautious about clicking on links, but when I come to HN my guard goes down, especially for links on the front page.  Do I need to be careful about links on the New page?
======
enmblone
Be careful clicking the links to medium.com They contain lots of whining and
self pity.

------
bhartzer
Probably not, I tend to only click on links on domains that I have heard of,
though.

